

You Should Read This Before Buying an Apple Watch - yummygum
http://blog.yummygum.com/post/119014038314/you-should-read-this-before-buying-an-apple-watch

======
droidist2
1.5 days of battery? That's good news.

Most of the other stuff will be improved as the ecosystem evolves. I already
have a handful of ideas for apps.

~~~
yummygum
Yep, it was good news!

------
jbdigriz
I'm sorry, but the font choice on this website is horrendous and made reading
the article a non-starter.

~~~
yummygum
Sorry to hear that. We haven't heard that complaint before about the Whitney
font, but we'll look into it.

